# ФИЛОСОФИЯ И КУЛЬТУРА > Поклонение Божествам >  Правильно ставить тилаку

## Сева

Харе Кришна!

хочу научиться безупречно ставить тилаку.
такие вопросы - 

1)Если ставлю тилаку стоя - считается ли это авторитетным, и будет ли тилака действительной?
2)Сколько часов длится действие тилаки из гопи чандана?
3)Если у меня есть кусок гопи чандана, и я прикоснулся к нему ногтем, счтается ли он пригодным если его сполоснуть?

Прошу авторитетный ответ с цитатами из шастр или от старших преданных.

----------


## Двиджати пуджака дас

> хочу научиться безупречно ставить тилаку.


Эти вопросы не имеют никакого отношения к безупречной тилаке.




> 1)Если ставлю тилаку стоя - считается ли это авторитетным, и будет ли тилака действительной?


Нет такого понятия, как действительность тилаки. Наносить тилаку, как и совершать любые ведические ритуалы следует исключительно сидя. Сидя на асане.




> 2)Сколько часов длится действие тилаки из гопи чандана?


Нет такого понятия, как "действие тилаки". Тилака, она или есть, или она осыпалась, все.




> 3)Если у меня есть кусок гопи чандана, и я прикоснулся к нему ногтем, счтается ли он пригодным если его сполоснуть?


Чандана не оскверняется от прикосновения ногтем. Это не бхога и не вода для ачамана. Это просто глина, к которой в процессе ее заготовки, переработки и фасовки, чем только не прикасаются. От этого она не теряет свое пригодности. 




> Прошу авторитетный ответ с цитатами из шастр или от старших преданных.


Примите какой есть.

----------


## Сева

В Хари Бхакти виласе сказано - "старая тилака бесполезна".

----------


## Двиджати пуджака дас

> В Хари Бхакти виласе сказано - "старая тилака бесполезна".


"Старая" - это слово из перевода, а не изначальное слово шастры. В данном случае имеется в виду - "полуосыпавшаяся", а не "не свежая".

----------


## Сева

> "Старая" - это слово из перевода, а не изначальное слово шастры. В данном случае имеется в виду - "полуосыпавшаяся", а не "не свежая".


Как Вы поняли что именно "полуосыпавшаяся"?

----------


## Двиджати пуджака дас

Отталкиваемся от слова "старая" - что происходит с тилакой по прошествии времени? Она осыпается. Теряет полную форму, *это уже не тилака*, а ее остатки. Нигде в шастрах, ни в наставлениях гуру, мне не попадалось ничего о "сроке годности тилаки".

Тилака из разных материалов держится разное время. Самая нестойкая именно из гопи чанданы. Наш Мадхава Махараджа рекомендовал тилаку не из гопи чанданы, а из кусковой глины, которая продается во Вриндаване. Она, хоть и выглядит непрезентабельно, и не ароматизирована, но, как и глина Радха Кунды, продержится минимум пол дня, в то время как гопи чандана начинает осыпаться уже в течение часа. Один мой знакомый преданный подмешивает в гопи чандану немного глины Радха Кунды, и тилака держится гораздо дольше.

----------


## Сева

Благодарю.

----------


## Lakshmana Prana das

> Тилака из разных материалов держится разное время. Самая нестойкая именно из гопи чанданы. Наш Мадхава Махараджа рекомендовал тилаку не из гопи чанданы, а из кусковой глины, которая продается во Вриндаване. Она, хоть и выглядит непрезентабельно, и не ароматизирована, но, как и глина Радха Кунды, продержится минимум пол дня, в то время как гопи чандана начинает осыпаться уже в течение часа. Один мой знакомый преданный подмешивает в гопи чандану немного глины Радха Кунды, и тилака держится гораздо дольше.


А если добавить в глину немного гуаши, тилака весь день как новенькая.

----------


## Premanjana devi dasi

: Победа:акрил самый стойкий ! а ещё лучше тауировка на 12 вратах тела....: :victory:  :victory:

----------


## Двиджати пуджака дас

> : Победа:акрил самый стойкий ! а ещё лучше тауировка на 12 вратах тела....:


Ах какие шутники собрались! 

Ну а по сути:

1) Тату... есть такое дело. Вот например у Б.В. Мадхавы Свами тилаки (кроме лба конечно) вытатуированы.

2) У тела всего ДЕВЯТЬ врат (среди которых гениталии, и прости Господи... анус) какие уж ТАМ тилаки? Жуть просто. 

* Не на 12 вратах тела, а на 12 местах.*

----------


## Premanjana devi dasi

спасибо за поправку.вроде пустячок , а смысл совсем другой....даже не думала.... надо семинар по тилаке прослушать-а то рисую на теле священное "незнамо" что....

----------


## adi das

Цитат у меня тоже нет, как мня учили в храме надо наносить тилаку даже если тутаировки и прочее,, это делается после омовения, этим мы освещаем свое тело приглашая божества в него, Тилаку на лице лутше всегда обновлять если она осыпалась, 

У меня такой вопрос,, ктото говорит что её надо везде насить,, мол так Шрила Прабхупада навещал. а кто то говорит стерать чтоб людей иногда не шокировать,, Я ставлю тилаку а потом её стираю но на тонком уровне она остается,,,

----------


## Толя

У Шри Джишну прабху есть семинар по Вайшнавскому этикету, он там описывает как ставить тилаку. Так же упоминает тонкости.

----------

